# Why did you choose Australia?



## Editor

There are many different reason why expats have moved to, and are looking to move to, Australia. It would be interesting to see the range of different reasons?

Was it financial, health related, a fresh start, a new relationship, etc?


----------



## strokeheard

Editor said:


> There are many different reason why expats have moved to, and are looking to move to, Australia. It would be interesting to see the range of different reasons?
> 
> Was it financial, health related, a fresh start, a new relationship, etc?


Australia is best in terms of locations and healthy living. Nice people and good job options too


----------



## bradsterusa

I Met My Wife in Australia, so in a way, Australia picked me :-D


----------



## nectar2012

i am looking for australia due to its growth prospects and ever increasing population of immigrats which inspires every professional to be over there...


----------



## S47

Its people, its climate, its amazing scenery.

What else would someone ask from a country?


----------



## Nelly87

No offense to Australia but it wasn't really a choice in my opinion, if you know what I'm saying! I fell in love with a man that happened to be a born and raised Australian, with very proud Australian parents, and I was like... hey, that's where Outback Jack was shot, right?

Not meant to sound disrespectful. Australia is a beautiful country and Australians are very lucky people. Your land, culture and the standard of living are all amazing and you should be very proud. But before I met my man I honestly had no idea about Australia. I was always a big traveler inside Europe and fascinated by the US, maybe someday I'd see Asia, but Australia? Was never on the list. Simply because it was so far and all I knew was that there was kangaroos, Kylie Monigue and a whole bunch of scary spiders and snakes. Figured I'd be busy enough with two or three continents this lifetime, I wasn't really pushing to also hit Australia.

But things change and you meet someone and get introduced to a beautiful country. I don't think I would have permanently left my homecountry for any country, even paradise, because the people I had around me at home are some very special people that stuck with me throughout my life and I would have never parted with them for anything less than the love of my life. I miss them and their presence in my life still but I have to say I am falling in love with Australia.


----------



## saiefdip

I never met Australian people so dnt how they are.. It's a rich country and from country like Bangladesh people always dream to migrate in Australia specially for financially solvency.Australia is also very beautiful country. i like the Australian cricket team  but only thing i heard about Australia is that Bangladeshi people are deprived from proper job status. but dnt know whether it is right or not ..


----------



## FedUp

I want a fresh start. I understand every place on earth has laws and such but if the American dream will never be then I might as well live happy on the beach where I might also be able to succeed. Here in the states it has become just a pipe dream for the average person. Go to college and they dont care if you have any jobs or not. They just send the bill. If you have no work then they expect you to find the money in a tree, or in some instances they threaten you with incarceration. Like my SN, I am FEDUP. 

The fact that so many Aussies are worry free, makes me want to sign up. That says a lot to me, but I have just started the learning process as of yesterday. I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Saska

*australia vs. America*

Hello , im from slovakia and im 21 . I want to go abroad and im deciding between Australia- sydney or America - LA , NY , Miami .

Can you tell me your opinion ?

thanks a lot


----------



## scarson75

For me, its very simple. 

Space, being outdoors and half decent weather. Having a two year old, I just want her to have some freedom and don't want to be stuck in the house for 6 months of the year.

Don't get me wrong, I know it's not utopia and there will be plenty of challenges, but overall, I know that Aus will provide us opportunities that we as a family simply don't have here in the UK.


----------



## basang_475

Main reason..... family and for the kids future...


----------



## louiseb

I actually believe I made a big mistake coming to Australia, im ready to go back and start again either in Malta or the UK. I came here because my husband is from Australia but I have found this country so difficult to adjust to, I had this elusion that the wage was good and finding a job was easy ect ect but its nothing like that at all, most of the qualifications we gain in the uk and Europe are not recognized here and you have to pay hundreds and even thousands just to repeat what you already learned,, and for what the same certificates you already hold in your hand. The cost of living is a joke especially coming from the UK or Europe, you pay for the Dr 60 dollars each visit and IF your entitled you get a small percentage back, the medication to buy is ridiculous its so expensive, you have to have private health which cost,s an arm and a leg, plus the household grocery's well I wont even go there, but I will say any UK person knows what it cost for a good monthly shop here to do a monthly you need 4 times the amount you spend and you still don't get half the things we do in the uk. 
Sorry guys im on a run lol well ive being here 6 weeks and its a big mistake for me im ready to go back home.


----------



## Editor

As you get older it is amazing to learn how many people from your former school days and people you used to socialise with many years ago are moving to Australia. Just recently yet another of my friends, back where my parents live, left for pastures new in Australia.

I think that the strong economy has added to the attractions of Australia which for many people have been there for many years.


----------



## cjka

my partner chose for me....


----------



## Lindaa

I have travelled most of Europe, been to the States and to Africa, so I love to visit new places! But had never really thought I would go to Australia. Maybe one day, for a holiday or something, but it just seemed so far away. Asia was the furthest I thought I'c go really. So Australia was definitely not on my mind at all.

And then I got an invitation to go to Australia as a Visiting Scholar at a University and everything changed. I fell in love with the country, how beautiful it is (though nothing compares to my home country, hehe) and especially how RELAXED I felt. I've always been a bit career driven and I didn't really know how stressed I was, or how much pressure I was having to deal with, every day. In my home country I felt like it was all about earning as much money as possible, and never really stopping to enjoy life. In Australia I feel like there's a better balance between work and actually living.

And then I met the love of my life in Australia and it was settled, hehe. He's definitely the reason why I'm staying now, but the fact that I fell in love with the country first makes it a much easier choice, of course


----------



## mondejar

Me and my wife is married for 2 years and are working currently here in Singapore. We plan to have a baby soon and we want to raise him/her in Australia. 

Being a foreigner in Singapore (not a permanent resident visa holder or citizen), has alot of drawbacks. We pay much much higher for health and education services, etc. Singapore no longer gives permanent residence visa to Filipinos for a couple of years now. They might in the future, we just cannot wait, and so is the move to Australia


----------



## koalabeard

I came here because of work, no regrets so far.


----------



## Joanne13

Opened up the Nursing times magazine and there was an advert. We had been talking brissie or San Francisco. Decision made


Believer in fate!


----------



## layz

I wish to go to australia n be a hotelier there..


----------



## precious_chua

*My first time, if ever*

The first time that I see Australia is the Video made by famous actor/singer Show Lo and Rainie Yang (both from taiwan) entitled "heartbeat love / 再一次心跳" the video is made for promoting the Tourism of Australia, and since the two did well on their last TW drama together, "Hai Pai Tian Xin aka Hi My Sweetheart" they were picked to do the video.

Based on the video, the place is really captivating, breathtaking and the people are nice too, well that's according to my mom who is already living in Australia (Vic) for two years now.


----------



## bloojet

Why Australia? Well, of course the high quality and standard of education they provide to their students. Given this, you will have the qualification you need for the job you desire and might as well secure your future. ^_^


----------



## Editor

One thing which certainly stands out is the fact that Australia has many different attractions for many different people.

Regards,


Mark


----------



## marimar1990

*land down under*

I've always prefer australia versus america, I actually had to choose between these two beautiful countries but I find myself favoring australia more..maybe it's because of bondi beach,


----------



## mark009

hi................
The que. is ..... Why did you choose Australia?
i select that becouse..........
There are many different reason why expats have moved to, and are looking to move to, Australia. It would be interesting to see the range of different reasons?

Was it financial, health related, a fresh start, a new relationship, etc?
.......


----------



## mark009

hi my name is mark..................... i select australia............


----------



## mahajja

I would choose to further my education from Australia because the Australian Government gives scholarship consideration to the African countries,It so happens that my country is one of those and so yes-why not ! oh and besides, am not yet married so you never know


----------



## cjka

bloojet said:


> Why Australia? Well, of course the high quality and standard of education they provide to their students. Given this, you will have the qualification you need for the job you desire and might as well secure your future. ^_^


Which level of studies are you referring to?

I would agree to university/college studies but not for primary/secondary. Maybe going to year 11 or when they study for HSC.

High quality/standard is terribly missing for primary students.


----------



## cjka

marimar1990 said:


> I've always prefer australia versus america, I actually had to choose between these two beautiful countries but I find myself favoring australia more..maybe it's because of bondi beach,


Hahaha! And how many times have you been to bondi?


----------



## Hans

New here, and I would just like to say that I'd jump on the first plane if I could and head down under.
I'm 25 years old, living in Norway and I'm somewhat stuck here with a loan, my own flat and a job which I love. But overall I'd love a fresh start on my life somehow, and Australia has for many years tempted me more than anything else in this world.

I was close to travel down in my late teens, fresh from school and work as a volunteer for a year. I curse my self often for not doing just that.


----------



## mahajja

Hans said:


> New here, and I would just like to say that I'd jump on the first plane if I could and head down under.
> I'm 25 years old, living in Norway and I'm somewhat stuck here with a loan, my own flat and a job which I love. But overall I'd love a fresh start on my life somehow, and Australia has for many years tempted me more than anything else in this world.
> 
> I was close to travel down in my late teens, fresh from school and work as a volunteer for a year. I curse my self often for not doing just that.


Hi Hans, you really deserve a second chance to make your dream come true.Pursue your dream-Action is very important and besides, you have joined the right site.Good Luck!


----------



## onedot

Hi all, I am a newbie. Pleased to meet you all.

I wouldn't have come here if I didn't meet my husband. Australia has given me life. I have made Australia my home and I feel like I'm home.


----------



## AuFan

I personally chose Australia for my next traveling destination because many of my friends go there and somehow they don't come back as they enjpy it too much, I figured got to see with my own eyes.


----------



## sherdizzle

There is finite of reason to choose australia. Here is full of opportunity. I am doing busines s. going very nicely. People are so helpful. nature and weather I have no word to say about that


----------



## alabis

As to, the reasons are diverse:
1. Climate: No cold winters like in Canada. 
2. Preservation: The continent has been stable for ages. The wildlife survivors validate the thesis. 
3. A developed nation with developed public institutions, no need to think how the situation might change once the 20-year ruling dictator (Daddy) passes away. 
4. Declaration of values. I like the government has been clear as to Islamic lifestyles in Australia. 
5. Geographic isolation. 
6. Small population.


----------



## Antoine Hixon

Australia is one of my favorite country and I often visit Australia due to my job meetings, training or conferences. I am thinking of shifted Australia with my family and it will be due to my job priority.


----------



## MetronHellas SA

It's a beautiful country with economic growth, great people and places. Therefore business opportunities are greater for everyone.


----------



## Evromankov

The main reason because I want to Australia is my family. In Russia I don't feel myself in safety it's very dangerous country. I'm afraid for my wife and my child. Our education is awful now. Besides, I heard a lot about australian mentality, it's very suit for our characters. In Russia people are very cruelty and depressive.


----------



## Move Migration

I chose Australia because of it's good balance. There are job opportunities (able to start my own business: http://movemigration.com), good mix of cultures, both city and country, beaches and mountains...it's a beautiful place!


----------



## olivetreez

Australia was really not our first choice country but I think we will easily adapt here than in North Americas


----------



## Moanah

Health related for me


----------



## UOBKayHian

olivetreez said:


> Australia was really not our first choice country but I think we will easily adapt here than in North Americas


Really? But i think the wild animals are pretty bad..


----------



## heester

The 'dangerous' animals always seem to be one of the main concerns for most. However, I do not believe there is in fact a great risk. Especially not in the major cities. On top of that, there is a lot of over exagerration on how poisonous some animals are.

For me, the main reason to come to Australia would be the lifestyle (outdoor living) and the weather (West-Coast, Perth Area).


----------



## kiwi12

I sponsored my Australian husband to Canada first and he just couldn't get used to the fast pace, the traffic and the food. I am ready for the change and a quiet retirment. I have been to Australia a couple of times and I look forward to living there. I love the wildlife and scenery and the smell of fresh air. My husband is different in a positive way when he is home and I look forward to the move. To be honest I would move wherever he would want to as long as it made hime happy because that would make me happy also.


----------



## kevinpareel

Editor said:


> There are many different reason why expats have moved to, and are looking to move to, Australia. It would be interesting to see the range of different reasons?
> 
> Was it financial, health related, a fresh start, a new relationship, etc?


I think Australia has a great facilities for foreign students as well as workers


----------



## MsBluJay2u

FedUp said:


> I want a fresh start. I understand every place on earth has laws and such but if the American dream will never be then I might as well live happy on the beach where I might also be able to succeed. Here in the states it has become just a pipe dream for the average person. Go to college and they dont care if you have any jobs or not. They just send the bill. If you have no work then they expect you to find the money in a tree, or in some instances they threaten you with incarceration. Like my SN, I am FEDUP.
> 
> The fact that so many Aussies are worry free, makes me want to sign up. That says a lot to me, but I have just started the learning process as of yesterday. I have a lot to learn.


curious to know 3 months later what you have decided to do. I am fed up with US as well. Always struggling for the American dream but never quite reaching it


----------



## TheCoolKoala

In my case, I would say that "Australia picked me". I never planned to move to Australia. But the opportunity popped up, and I gave it a go. I read a bit about the country. And I knew that there is a beautiful rich wildlife, clean air, possibilities to succeed, the country is stable politically, the currency is strong, nice people, nice landscapes, great weather etc... I thought there was no way I wouldn't enjoy myself there. That convinced me to take a chance and move to Australia .


----------



## potatogem

Both are great countries but you may enjoy the multicultural elements of Australia more and the laid back culture.


----------



## Bay56

Neither did I pick Australia, nor did Australia pick me. It was someone else's decision and I'm grateful for it.

My parents passed away when I was a teen and my mother's last instruction was to ask my uncle if he'd take me to live with his family in Australia as they were really close when they were growing up. They brought me here as a student, there were no facilities for them to adopt me so I came as a student. The intention was for me to finish off my education first and then probably to go back since it'd be hard to stay here permanently. Now I've got a chance to stay here and I'm grabbing it with both hands.


----------



## latif

*paradise lost*

hi
people choose Australia because it is the paradise lost for everybody who does feel humiliation of human dignity in his own country.


----------



## latif

who would be a volunteer to help me how I can apply for a citizenship? 
I will be so grateful for the help


----------



## Charles_Haynes

*Why OZ?*

Was living and working in the US, and decided we wanted to "get out of our comfort zone" so I got a job transfer to India (working for Google.) After a year we wanted to get back to a place a _little_ more comfortable, but still outside of the US so we asked to transfer to Sydney.

Been here ever since.


----------



## Aoko

I discovered Melbourne, and I fell in love with my husband. Two good reasons to stay in Australia.

As it's easier for me to migrate in Australia than for him to move to France (the language is the first and strong barrier), we naturally decided to settle in Australia.

____________
Aoko


----------



## koalabeard

Cultural diversity, friendly people and high quality of education .


----------



## Aussies Downunder

Come to OZ my friend. Our biggest burdens are deciding what restaurant to eat at next week. You'll love it here and we love you YANKS!


----------



## PurpleAbaya

We chose Australia because a good company sponsored my husband.
He went or a trial for almost a month , and he returned with a signed contract.
After a month preparation of giving our requirements, the immigration lawyers lodged our nomination, and after 5 DAYS our visa was granted.
We were so elated!! Now we are busy wrapping all our things , and here we come.


----------



## cjka

Goodluck, mate!


----------



## jasonrebello

*Sunny Skies and Bare-feet living*

I first visited Australia about two decades ago when I was just a cadet on an ocean going freight Ship. When I stepped ashore in Brisbane I saw some guys walking bare-feet and entering a Mac-Donald's outlet.

I said to myself "Now ain't that a great uninhibited way to live?"

Also Australia offered the opportunities for out door activities, sunny skies and tremendous potential for starting a new lif. These were all the key ingredients why I decided to move to this great land of 'Milk and Honey' andI am so happy for having done so!


----------



## Karlisle

I love Australia because in my opinion it is one of the most beautiful and diverse countries in the world.
You can find everything: A world metropolis like Sydney & isolated ghost towns in the middle of nowhere, snowy mountains & huge sandy deserts, spooky landscapes in Tasmanie & the world's biggest tropical coral reef. That's just fantastic!!! And I love the people - the Aussies  as well.


----------



## josephmundadan

We moved to Australia from New Zealand.
Even though New Zealand is far prettier than Australia, Australia gives us more job options and better money.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

My fiancé is in Australia. Initially, we were talking about him coming to the U.S., but the more we thought about it, the more we felt Australia was the place for us to be. He has family there, we definitely need to live near a beach, he has a well established career while I am able to pursue my career choice in either country, and we would much rather raise our son (his stepson) and our future children in Oz vs. USA!

Personally, it doesn't really matter where we live, as long as it's a relatively safe place for our kids and we're all together. Hopefully Australia will be where my family calls home soon!


----------



## JandE

The weather and the language are two aspects that appeal to many people.

I came on holiday in 1984 and 1985, then migrated in 1986.
Spain looked good too, but the language was a barrier...

My fiancee is coming because I am here


----------



## Neyogasgas

Editor said:


> There are many different reason why expats have moved to, and are looking to move to, Australia. It would be interesting to see the range of different reasons?
> 
> Was it financial, health related, a fresh start, a new relationship, etc?


Honestly, what's not to like? 15th Largest Economy in the world. Smallest but most interesting continent with a population of 24 million people. Beautiful scenery all over the landscape. Prospectively good for hardworking and skilled migrants...i could go on and on. AUSTRALIAAAAAA!!1


----------



## JandE

Neyogasgas said:


> Honestly, what's not to like? 15th Largest Economy in the world. Smallest but most interesting continent with a population of 24 million people. Beautiful scenery all over the landscape. Prospectively good for hardworking and skilled migrants...i could go on and on. AUSTRALIAAAAAA!!1


There are actually many reasons for some people to not like Australia. 
Parts can be too hot.
The right work can be hard to find.
It can be very different to what people are used to, some good, some bad.
In some respects it is the least interesting continent.

Its all a balance really. And really depends on what country one is coming from.


----------



## jasonrebello

I have always been fascinated by the Australian way of living ever since I first visited this beautiful country way back in the 1990's when I was sailing on board merchant ships.

The casual attitude towards life, the mateship, the respect for hard work and love for the underdog is something I relate to.

Besides, the weather and the numerous options for outdoor activities and adventure was a big draw for me.

I must say that in the two years I have been here I am convinced that Australia has offered me so much more than I had aspired for. Sure, the going has been tough. I am still looking for a permanent job, I am still living in a rental but besides all of that, the journey has been very rewarding and I am confident of achieving all my dreams in this great country.


----------



## leajunzhu

The main reason which impacts me to Australia is that my wife and me is eager to change the trace of current lift route which is fairly steady and boring.


----------



## 255458

It's always a girl, always a girl.


----------



## 255458

JandE said:


> There are actually many reasons for some people to not like Australia.
> Parts can be too hot.
> The right work can be hard to find.
> It can be very different to what people are used to, some good, some bad.
> In some respects it is the least interesting continent.
> 
> Its all a balance really. And really depends on what country one is coming from.


I've heard that Geelong reach to 50 degrees of celcius time to time. Is that true? Or maybe my friend just exaggerated it.


----------



## JandE

bariscan90 said:


> I've heard that Geelong reach to 50 degrees of celcius time to time. Is that true? Or maybe my friend just exaggerated it.


Australia's record maximum is 50.7 degrees reached at Oodnadatta Airport on January 2, 1960

Australian Record Weather Won't Break 50 Degrees: Bureau | smh.com.au

Geelong isnt that hot. 
The hottest month has an average daily maximum of 24.9 (°C)
Geelong weather & climate - Travel Victoria: accommodation & visitor guide

Everywhere gets the odd heatwave. Even cool Britain has reached 37.4C....


----------



## 255458

JandE said:


> Australia's record maximum is 50.7 degrees reached at Oodnadatta Airport on January 2, 1960
> 
> Australian Record Weather Won't Break 50 Degrees: Bureau | smh.com.au
> 
> Geelong isnt that hot.
> The hottest month has an average daily maximum of 24.9 (°C)
> Geelong weather & climate - Travel Victoria: accommodation & visitor guide
> 
> Everywhere gets the odd heatwave. Even cool Britain has reached 37.4C....


That was very informative, thank you for your effort! To be honest I'm glad that that isn't true.


----------



## Sandy Zhang

Australia is beautiful,fashion,good welfare,suitable to live for human being.I love it.


----------



## neoleo

I have cousins that have become PR and citizen. That's why I can be here. If I don't have any family/relatives or cannot get scholarship, I cannot arrive here.


----------



## KatieQ

For me it was a combination of my partner being from Australia and me needing a change of pace in life. Met my now fiancé online, applied for WHV to test waters a bit, ended up working out, a day before my WHV expired I submitted my application for 820/801. Gained PR 11 July 2016. I do get homesick from time to time and have a bit of expat guilt, but I love it here. I always knew I couldn't stay where I grew up. At one point I thought about moving to the UK. But then I met my fiancé online and he happened to be Aussie.  Going to apply for citizenship next year as well.


----------



## Maddy Chaudhary

Any one here from Deakin Burwood Campus?


----------



## Edaoz

Hi all I have been married to Australian since 20/6/2012? registered in Singapore. My Husband has stayed with me in Singapore as spouse via from November 2012 to October 2014 ( about 2 years) and he left for Australia as he has to work. I want to move in to Australia with my Husband after my Daughter completes her University. I read application sub100 and 300. Can anyone explain the procedure how to apply. Meanwhile I been to AUstralia visited my Husband. Can anyone help pls.. Thank you


----------



## Edaoz

Sorry date should read married from 20/6/2012


----------



## chan_derrick

Australia was the country which left a good and lasting impression on me. My first trip was in the winter of 1993 with my parents and elder brother to visit my aunt who recently migrated to Melbourne.

Since then ive been going to Australia every year and it seemed 'natural' to want to live there.

Australia has vast land, greenery, lower density of human. It isn't surprising to see cities of on the list of liveable cities in the world.

I submitted EOI since Jan 2016 and im still waiting.


----------



## Concept

Initially a change of scenery and a sense of adventure. I wanted to explore a country completely different to what I know.

I stayed because I fell in love with the country and the people


----------



## AussieYeh

The sun and the people! And the country is biggggggggggggggg


----------



## AdventurousMan

The beautiful beaches and the amazing weather. 
I wanted something as far away and as different from home as possible, and Australia was both.


----------



## pndaccountants

Australia is the peaceful country for living and i love to live here...


----------



## lohit2prince

This thread sounds interesting. 
I would like to put up my interest to apply for Aus PR was my childhood dream place(oooopera house)
And now after being close to 5 years in US which is becoming a little more strict on immigrants and where we cannot do anything the specific visa related jobs though you have some business or entrepreneur ideas without Green card which with current queue goes to more than 30 years (atleast for Indians). 
I'm looking for a fresh start in Aus... and watch whether Aus will pick and push me up to pursue what I wanted.


----------



## Minimovers

Aussie's are lot more humane than other race. I am not being racist here, just stating a fact. Weather, food, places are excellent here in Australia.


----------



## Kendra

There's a lot of reasons in moving to Australia. The place is really conducive to living and working. I like the sceneries which can take away my stress instantly.


----------



## Kendra

I agree, who wouldn't love everything in Australia?


----------



## southafricanstooz

Its one* BIG* happy place. How can you not love it? My whole family now live here in Oz and we wouldn't change it for any other country.


----------



## Kendra

So happy! I just got hired guys in a new company!!


----------



## StellaR79

Apart from being a great place to get a first-rate education, Australia is also a fantastic place to live. It provides a welcoming and multicultural society with a population that originates from around 200 countries. Australian people have a reputation for being amongst the friendliest in the world, and Australian cities are safe and clean, with low crime rates.


----------



## Kendra

I really love how versatile Australia is.


----------



## Kendra

I became part of this seo service in Melbourne to earn a living. I can say that I am living the best time of my life now.


----------



## Sam33

Friendly people, Sunny, good salary why not?


----------



## socratsalo

Wonderful place for live.


----------



## conwayc

Friendly people, good food and natural resource.


----------



## ankit318

One of the biggest reason was a financial one. Besides I think Australia has one f the best climate scenarios amongst developed countries( taking into account English being the primary language)


----------



## AlexeiN

Hey guys,

I guess we have hidden beauty and friendly people in general.

Try not to arrive in inner west or west sydney if you are considering moving interstate or to New South Wales
The traffic is very bad, the prices are ridiculous and it is slightly hard to find parking so having spare time is not easy, especially if you have a small family.


----------



## Mattiascarlosjuan1

Big space w.a and lovely people...


----------



## hpun1989

I only had 2 options for Working Holiday visa and that was either Australia or New Zealand. I applied to NZ first but their follow email went to my junk folder and my visa was refused. I applied to Australia, came, and fell in love with the country. Now I'm working towards staying here for good.


----------



## MathieuLaroche01

Surf, sunny days, beaches, and girls... fair enough right? lol


----------



## mattsv

Good morning,
For my part, Australia is a country that has always made me dream, with its dream beaches, its many incredible landscapes, the climate. Moreover, I have been surfing for a very long time and Australia is the surfing country. This is what motivated me from many times in Australia. Besides, people are very welcoming and finding a small job is really not very complicated.


----------



## trip16661

I kind of like outdoor activities which makes Aus a great place.


----------

